# Comidas en tus vacasiones



## cyctorres

Vamos a ver; cual es tu comida o postre favorito que tienes que comer cuando vas a tus vacaciones (preferiblemente en Orlando  o california)? Que restaurante tienes que visitar?

Ahora el lado contrario, que comida probaste y no vas a volver a comer y a cual sitio no vas a volver a entrar a comer?

Esto es para darle ideas a nuestros amigos aquí.


----------



## MG5

Hola Cyctorres,
Buen tema para compartir, pues te diré, que en nuestras pasadas vacaciones en Orlando de los restaurantes que visitamos nuestro favorito es el Irish pub en downtown Disney, toda la comida esta deliciosa,hasta hoy no hemos probado plato que no nos haya gustado, en los dias de thanksgiven probamos el pavo que solo lo sirven en holidays y estaba riquísimo aunque un poco mas caro que los demás platillos regulares pero valió la pena, en cambio el día de thanksgiven reservamos en whispering caynon cafe y estaba carísimo y la comida estaba x como cualquier comida de restaurante rápido y nada sorprendente, el ambiente era lo único que valía la pena y la decoración del hotel estaba muy acogedora,pero a la próxima solo voy a relajarme al lobby gratis y sin reservación en el restaurante. También nos gusta flying fish café (disney boardwalk) para ocasiónes especiales, le cellier steakhouse (Canadá epcot) etc.
El postre: a mis hijas les encanta el postre de brownie con caramelo y ice cream en el liberty tree tavern.
Saludos


----------



## cyctorres

*que les puedo decir,  he desayunado en el castillo y el ambiente es SUPER, la comida es excelente, no espectacular como debería ser por ese precio. el cristal palace tiene un ambiente espectacular para niños y adultos, es buffet y no veo nada de comer fuera de lo común, solo la veo buena. El coral reef la comida y ambiente espectacular especialmente para adultos. luego seguimos con los malos jejej *


----------



## mirladisney

Nosotros nos hemos quedado en Ak resort y el restaurant Boma esta excelente.  ES comida africana super rica, los meseros tiene un excelente servicio al cliente. Si tienes alergias hablas con el chef y te hace algo especial para ti.
Tambien hemos comido en Story Telling en GRand CAlifornia en LA es tipo buffet pero super bien presentado nada de exagerado y con muy buena clase. Los meseros tambien de lo mejor.. Me chiquearon mucho a mis  hijas y eso para cualquier papa vale por 100.


----------



## cyctorres

mirladisney said:


> Nosotros nos hemos quedado en Ak resort y el restaurant Boma esta excelente.  ES comida africana super rica, los meseros tiene un excelente servicio al cliente. Si tienes alergias hablas con el chef y te hace algo especial para ti.
> .



Me encanta Boma!! super rica y muy diferente


----------



## Vivianne

Hola a todos.  No he visitado este foro debido a enfermedad. Pero aqui estoy por ahora  En cuanto a comida en el parque de Epcot.hemos probado de la mayoria en World Showcase menos China mi favorito es Canada. El restaurante con mejor ambiente es Mexico.   En el parque de Magic Kingdom me gusto Columbia Harbor House.   En los hoteles me gusta Kona Cafe en el Polynesian. Durante la visita Al Magic Kingdom uno puede salir, viajar en el monorail y visitar el hotel para la reservacion y despues regresar al parque  Saludos


----------



## Happy2BGoofy

Saludes desde Canadá!

En los parques:
MK  Be our Guest y Crystal Palace
EPCOT  Chef de France, Le Cellier Steakhouse, Coral Reef, San Angel's Inn, Monsieur Paul
DHS  Mama Melrose's Ristorante Italiano, Hollywood and Vine
DAK  Tusker's House
DD  Wolfgang Puck Cafe, Bongos Cuban Cafe, Paradiso 37, Portobello Country Italia Trattoria

En los hoteles:
 Boma (DAKL), California Grill (DCR), Cape May Cafe (DBCR), Citricos (DGF&SR), Disney's Spirit of Aloha (DPR), Maya Grill (DCSR), The Turf Club Bar and Grill (DSSR&S), Yachtsman Steakhouse (DYCR)

Por lo general no hemos tenido ninguna mala experiencia con la comida y tratamos de evitar comida como hamburguesas, hot dogs, pollo frito, etc.


----------



## cyctorres

Alguien a probado el tonga toast?


----------



## MG5

Hola Cyctorres,
 No lo he probado, esta sabroso? Estoy buscando nuevos restaurantes para nuestras próximas vacaciones. Cualquier recomendación es bienvenida. Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Vivianne

cyctorres said:


> Alguien a probado el tonga toast?


 Hola cyctorres. Si hemos probado TongaToast en el restaurante Polynesian dos veces. Nos gusto mucho. Ademas lo he preparado en mi casa.  No es muy dificil, las recetas  se consiguen aqui  Allearsnet.com   En la seccion de Dining - recipes esta en letra azul a la izquierda  Hemos probado la comida de todos Los paises menos China en Epcot


Tonga Toast

Ingredients:

2 or 4 slices sourdough bread, cut 1 to 1 1/2 inches thick
1 banana
1/3 cup sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 egg
1/4 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
oil or shortening for frying
whipped butter and/or syrup

Method:

Cut a 1-inch pocket in one side of each bread slice. Cut banana in half crosswise, then split each piece lengthwise. Remove peel and stuff two pieces of fruit in each pocket of bread; set aside. Mix sugar and cinnamon; set aside. Mix together well the egg, milk and vanilla.

Heat about 4 inches of oil in a pan to 350º F. Dip stuffed bread into egg/milk mixture and let it soak a few seconds to let penetrate bread. Fry bread on both sides in hot oil until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Drain on paper towels or wire rack. Sprinkle with cinnamon sugar and serve.


----------



## wbb11

Hola a todos!! De los restaurantes con personajes yo he ido a varios. Todos me han gustado:

Tusker House - Animal Kingdom
Arkheous-  las princesas en Epcot
Desayuno en Ohana's- Polinesian hotel

Y me encanta en Downtown Disney- Earl of Sandwich (muy buen precio)

Espero les ayuden mis sugerencias!!!


----------



## Dehmian

¡Pollo frito de Plaza Inn, en Disneyland! (¡Ayuda que es mi parque favorito!) Es el mejor pollo frito que he probado jamás y la relación cantidadrecio es bastante buena!

En Disney California Adventure, ¡el Clam Chowder en el Pacific Wharf Café! Servido en un pan campesino salado que puedes comerte después con muchísima mantequilla. 

Cruzando a la otra costa, en Magic Kingdom cerca del hub del castillo está Sleepy Hollow, un pequeño lugar donde venden sándwiches de waffle, prueben el de pollo (Sweet and Spicy Chicken) , ! es buenísimo! 

Y de postre, las manzanas con caramelo y chocolate en todas sus formas (Mickey Apple, Minnie Apple, Welch’s Caramel Apple en Epcot) son obligadas en cada visita a los parques de Disney! Dudé un poco parta probarlas porque me parecieron caras pero no he probado manzanas acarameladas tan buenas. Incluso las he hecho en casa pero no quedan igual, ni tan lindas.

Ya me dio hambre… :S


----------



## cyctorres

Vivianne said:


> Hola cyctorres. Si hemos probado TongaToast en el restaurante Polynesian dos veces. Nos gusto mucho. Ademas lo he preparado en mi casa.  No es muy dificil, las recetas  se consiguen aqui  Allearsnet.com   En la seccion de Dining - recipes esta en letra azul a la izquierda  Hemos probado la comida de todos Los paises menos China en Epcot
> 
> 
> Tonga Toast
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 or 4 slices sourdough bread, cut 1 to 1 1/2 inches thick
> 1 banana
> 1/3 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 egg
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
> oil or shortening for frying
> whipped butter and/or syrup
> 
> Method:
> 
> Cut a 1-inch pocket in one side of each bread slice. Cut banana in half crosswise, then split each piece lengthwise. Remove peel and stuff two pieces of fruit in each pocket of bread; set aside. Mix sugar and cinnamon; set aside. Mix together well the egg, milk and vanilla.
> 
> Heat about 4 inches of oil in a pan to 350º F. Dip stuffed bread into egg/milk mixture and let it soak a few seconds to let penetrate bread. Fry bread on both sides in hot oil until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Drain on paper towels or wire rack. Sprinkle with cinnamon sugar and serve.


----------

